# GLBC Championship Results from Wilhelm & Evans - 9/12 & 13 (with a 24 lb. 13 oz. bag)



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Bill Orr Sr. & Jr. for holding on and winning the club championship two years running now.

Congratulations to Bill and Joe Koval who broke the club record at Evans Lake for most weight (5 fish limit). They broke the record previously held by Eugene Janovick and John Francis. The new record is 24 lbs. 13 oz.
Here are the results:

1ST - BILL ORR SR & JR
WILHELM 15 LBS 5 OZ EVANS 19 LBS 5 OZ TOTAL: 34 LBS 10 OZ
2ND - BILL & JOE KOVAL 
WILHELM 9 LBS 9 OZ EVANS 24 LBS 13 OZ TOTAL: 34 LBS 6 OZ
3RD - MIKE BOLEVICH & MIKE SKRIPAC
WILHELM 11 LBS 10 OZ EVANS 19 LBS 3 OZ TOTAL: 30 LBS 13 OZ
4TH - ITALO CARDARELLI & DAVE RANKIN
WILHELM 9 LBS 1 OZ EVANS 18 LBS 14 OZ TOTAL: 27 LBS 15 OZ
5TH - JASON ABBOTT
WILHELM 15 LBS 4 OZ EVANS 10 LBS 3 OZ TOTAL 25 LBS 7 OZ
6TH - MATT KALAS & DON YOCUM
WILHELM 14 LBS 3 OZ EVANS 10 LBS 11 OZ TOTAL 24 LBS 14 OZ
7TH - JIM HAMILTON & TOM ROLLAND
WILHELM 4 LBS 7 OZ EVANS 16 LBS 6 OZ TOTAL 20 LBS 13 OZ
8TH - BILLY GOSHORN & ANTHONY MILETO
WILHELM 10 LBS 7 OZ EVANS 9 LBS 6 OZ TOTAL 19 LBS 13 OZ
9TH - FRANK BARTHOLOMEW & JOSH HARTMAN
WILHELM 9 LBS 15 OZ EVANS 9 LBS 4 OZ TOTAL 19 LBS 3 OZ
10TH - JIM GUZMAN & BRETT POMEROY
WILHELM 9 LBS 11 OZ EVANS 9 LBS 4 OZ TOTAL 18 LBS 15 OZ

CHAMPIONSHIP BIG BASS
WILHELM
BILL ORR JR 4 LBS 9 OZ
ANTHONY MILETO 3 LBS 11 OZ
BILL KOVAL 3 LBS 9 OZ
JASON ABBOTT 3 LBS 8 OZ
JIM GUZMAN 3 LBS 7 OZ
LINDY McMURRAY 3 LBS 6 OZ
BOB BOWMAN 3 LBS 5 OZ
DON YOCUM 3 LBS 5 OZ
MIKE BOLEVICH 3 LBS
RUSS STACCHIOTTI 3 LBS

EVANS
JOE KOVAL 6 LBS 6 OZ
ITALO CARDARELLI 5 LBS 14 OZ
BILL ORR JR 5 LBS 6 OZ
MIKE SKRIPAC 5 LBS 1 OZ
TOM ROLLAND 4 LBS 15 OZ
MIKE BOLEVICH 4 LBS 14 OZ
JASON ABBOTT 4 LBS 8 OZ
RON VOITUS 4 LBS 8 OZ
SKIP DUNN 3 LBS 9 OZ

TOTALS:
WILHELM
63 FISH CAUGHT
TOTAL WEIGHT 138 LBS 13 OZ

EVANS
81 FISH CAUGHT
TOTAL WEIGHT: 206 LBS 4 OZ


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, great weights from 2 of the areas best lakes. Big congrats to bill and joe, that's a monster bag!


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Just to show how important getting a limit every day is, Bill & Joe only weighed in 4 fish at Wilhelm & ended up missing first place by 4 oz. One 12 inch would have been enough.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

And I keep Telling Bill that his yellow bullet scares away the fish....apparently not the case on Evans!


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

They were definitely dialed in at Evans, they sat on one spot all day. It doesn't show up on the big fish list, but they had three fish over 5 lbs in that bag. And Bill said they broke off 2 or 3 more in the 5 to 6 lb. range.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Don, are you and Matt fishing the invitational?


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

We are going to try to. I just went back to work & I'll have to see if I can get a vacation day when we find out what day it is & where it is.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Cool. Jim said that they were leaning towards Mosquito..I can't remember seeing it as low as it was yesterday though


----------

